# Rescue Dogs Stolen in TN



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those poor dogs.... Glad her niece is going to be ok.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just terrible. I hope they find the dogs safe and sound. Thank goodness her niece is ok.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If anyone is on other sites where you can cross post or has TN connections, please spread the word on these dogs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Update on these still missing dogs... inc. pics.



> *From:* Rosalie Landt [[email protected]]
> *Sent:* Wednesday, January 20, 2010 10:22 AM
> *Subject:* TEAM: Summary of TN Rescue Dogs Stolen...Please Help!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Larry Powell's blog (www.readlarrypowell.com) today had a mention of this dognapping. He made a good point that I will quote below:
*A BREAK-IN AND THEFT IN TENNESSEE:* We mention this because, frankly, in the age of superhighways and villains, you never know whether *a dog stolen in Tennessee can wind up at a flea market in Arkansas, Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi or lord knows where.*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... look at the twist of events here. I can't believe it. And am still very worried about WHERE are these dogs.




> Received via email:
> 
> First, let me thank ALL of you for coming together, networking and working
> towards finding these missing dogs, I am very proud to be a part of the
> ...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I worry more that they get sold as company testing lab animals myself. I hope these dogs are found soon. How horrid of the neice.


----------

